

Ask HN: Are closed social networks as good as they think they are? - narcissus

I received an invitation to join chamber.com the other day, which appears to be a cross between LinkedIn (as a professional network) and A Small World (being invite only). Honestly, I am starting to feel a bit of social network fatigue and was wondering if these closed communities are as good as they think they are? Are they really that exclusive and useful or is the 'exclusivity' just for show?<p>Can anyone give me any insight into them please?
======
TMK
Well it really depends who are in these exclusive communities and how active
they are in the community.

~~~
narcissus
This is the thing, though, I guess... we don't really know who is in these
exclusive communities until we are in them, too, right?

Sometimes I wonder if I'm missing out on something awesome, other times I'm
very "meh" about the whole thing.

